# COD 5.post your setups :)



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

my usual is 

MP40
tokarev
bettys
stopping power
extreme conditioning

im a run n gun kind of guy :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The one I use most is
Mosin Nagant,with Bayonet.
Tokarev.
Bettys.
Sticky grenade.
Stopping power.
Deep impact (or whatever its called)


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

mp40 with extra mag
betty
martydom
flap jacket

what names does everyone use, and can we set up a private match?


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

STG 44 w/ tele sight
.357 ******
Frag
Tabun Gas
Bettys
Stopping power
Steady aim
Ordnance Training

Love it!

If anyone fancy's a game on 360, drop me an invite - BepokePainter


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

my setup is to take the disc out and put COD4 back in!


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

STG 44 with TS sight 
Sniper / Machine depending on map
Frag
Gas
Bettys
Overkill
cant remember my other one

My id is thebag69 on PS3


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Guys any thing with camoflauge and silencer will do. lol


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

havent played it in a while but my old favourite is 

the gewehr 43 
noob tube
slieght of hand
second chance
normal frag and smoke grenade


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

tom_painter85 said:


> BepokePainter


The hecks that mean?!


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

RoverIain said:


> The hecks that mean?!


my Gamertag! it was one of the Generic ones that was give to me - my surname's Painter and I though it was quite cool...but then I am a bit of a nerd...

:thumb:


----------

